# Nismo S-Tune



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

Is anyone running Nismo S-Tune suspension in an R32 GTR. If so what do you think of it and what is the ride height from centre of wheel to outer guard lip?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I dident think there was an s-tune suspension for the r32??

I'm assuming your looking to buy some new suspension for your r32? What do want to from it mate, as in comfortable ride? Or perhaps track use?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

S-Tune is available for the R32, it gives a great balance between comfort and response. We fit S-Tune to our own Shop cars.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Well I never knew that!! So how much would the s-tune suspension set you back for the R32 then Dave?

Cheers


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

i think they lower the car about 20mm.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

S-Tune sunspension is good but I like it on the street, not the track it feels too "soft" on the track compared to HKS Hipermax for example.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

s tunes for the R32 are available from us at around £500 for a set of coilovers

same is true for R33/34 versions as well


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Are they fully adjustable?


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

davew said:


> S-Tune is available for the R32, it gives a great balance between comfort and response. We fit S-Tune to our own Shop cars.


I currently have near new Tein Super Street but find on rough Australian roads they don't have enough stroke and bottom out, otherwise I like the Tein's. Tein's have 5kg front, 4kg rear, S-Tune 5.5kg F, 4.5kg R. So hopefully a little extra spring rate will help.

I've also read that the S-Tune has more stroke and are a great choice for a mostly street driven R32. 

Now to throw a bit of silly "I want it to look good" into the equation, I'd like to know the ride height as I'd hoped it would rest at about 345-350mm from centre wheel to guard lip. Anybody got any actual measurements for me??


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I ran S_Tune suspension on my R32.
It is fantastic for fast road and Nurburgring use but found it too soft, even on the hardest setting, when on track.
I had S-Tune HA which had five levels of adjustment.
I always thought the car sat a bit high. Search on some of my posts in the gallery, you should see my car there.


----------



## alexr33 (May 26, 2011)

Running s-tune on my 32, seem great so far for road use. 

Cant post pics up yet but think its lowered around 30mm? Not super low but still enough to catch on speed bumps and the like


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

got sets for all GT-R and GTT types in stock


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello mates is this S tune suspension still available for purchase?? From GTR shop or Matty32?


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Used from Japan thats where I got my set recently.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi yes

We have sets just pm me

Can do new ones as well as used


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

matty32 said:


> Hi yes
> 
> We have sets just pm me
> 
> Can do new ones as well as used


PM sent...


----------



## Subi69GTR (Jul 5, 2015)

PMd you Matty32 
Looking for S-Tune Susp and Sways plus the Circuit Kit for R32


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

matty32 said:


> Hi yes
> 
> We have sets just pm me
> 
> Can do new ones as well as used


Hello. If you read this, could you please email me at ogie_s(at)yahoo.com? I'm trying to find an S-tune suspension kit for my R32 GT-R in the US but the site isn't letting me PM you because I don't have enough posts yet. Thanks.


----------



## Agnar97 (Dec 16, 2019)

matty32 said:


> got sets for all GT-R and GTT types in stock


Hi
Might be a bit late for this, but do you still sell s-tune suspension? (For a r33 gtr).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This thread is very old. 

i am no longer a trader on here, or TBH have anything to do with GT-R related items or cars themselves.

As a heads up for what the nismo s tunes would now cost (shipping/exchange rate etc) you probably better off with a different set.

hope that helps


----------



## Agnar97 (Dec 16, 2019)

I figured i might be a bit late hehe. Anyways thanks for the quick reply! 
And yes i know, the reason i might be going with the s-tune is because any other suspension set without TÜV approval won't be legal to drive with in my country. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

If you're worried about TUV you may want to consider options from Ohlins if there are some available. The S-tune stuff may not give you what you're after and given it's Nissan/Nismo will be super expensive (so you'll get way more for your money with a company like Ohlins, Cusco, HKS or Bilstein)

I get that the s-tune may work easier with your country's certification system but imho it's worth paying extra to get better quality gear certified. It's what i've done with mine!
(Certified to run Ohlins suspension with cusco adjustable camber arms)

Unsure what your purpose with the car is but you could also look into Spoon's Rigid Collars - they made a massive positive, difference to the feel of my car.


----------



## Agnar97 (Dec 16, 2019)

Ares said:


> If you're worried about TUV you may want to consider options from Ohlins if there are some available. The S-tune stuff may not give you what you're after and given it's Nissan/Nismo will be super expensive (so you'll get way more for your money with a company like Ohlins, Cusco, HKS or Bilstein)
> 
> I get that the s-tune may work easier with your country's certification system but imho it's worth paying extra to get better quality gear certified. It's what i've done with mine!
> (Certified to run Ohlins suspension with cusco adjustable camber arms)
> ...


Thank you for the input, i’ll look into it! About my purpose for the car, well it is completely stock, and i intend to keep it that way. I’d just like to get a better suspension setup, that’s all.

I appreciate the tips!


----------



## kenecchi (Dec 7, 2014)

AFAIK, Nismo S-Tune shocks are manufactured by Bilstein and the R-Tune/N-Attack/G-Attack ones are Ohlins.


----------

